# BD 25ml



## mchumich (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone try the BD 25ml's?
Legit BD or fakes?


----------



## malcolm383 (Dec 15, 2011)

If your talking about IP you should be good to go. Iv never had any problems with them. Just my two sense.


----------



## yzfrr11 (Dec 15, 2011)

They are my staple gear. G2G, very potent, well dosed. It is not the original BD brand, as they went under years ago. But, the lab currently producing this line has been around for almost 2 decades, and it highly regarded. Make sure the 25ml jug has a laser etched hologram on the label and on the flip top. If so, it G2G.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 16, 2011)

I used 25ml vial of "BD" Tren Hex back in May and it was definately real Tren.  Whether it was _authentic actual_ "BD", I can't say for certain.  I guess I don't really care b/c I was more concerned that it contained what it was labeled as as well as clean and sterile compound.... and it turned out to be clean sterile Tren for sure.


----------



## mchumich (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys... I got some tren hex from there too. How were the results from it?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 16, 2011)

go to British Dragon Pharmaceuticals - Home and see how real BD look like! and BD only 10ML vials if we talk about real BD


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 16, 2011)

I am thinking about trying out WP's BD line!!! They do look delicious but mighty pricey LOL, maybe I pick up some Cyp and see how it goes. TGB and some others have had great results with the Cyp and Deca so I am thinking HAHAHAHA!!!


----------

